
Rick Santorum: Google wouldn't be this mean to Joe Biden - Rick Santorum - rberger
http://www.salon.com/news/rick_santorum/index.html?story=/politics/war_room/2011/09/20/santorum_mad
======
MaysonL
He's got more than a Google problem: Bing also gives the same first hit.

